# how to reset honda generator



## rabjot (Oct 10, 2016)

reset setting is very useful when your device got hang and you can not operate in this condition. generator is different from other machine and generator manual book do not give any further help regarding it to handle generator software.
you can opt for generator expert in your aria but when you are located in remote location where expert will take time to reach to you then you need emergency services to repair your generator.

*you should start with reset your generator. you can reset your generator with few below steps which are :- *

Generator flashing process is easy and you need to only remove remaining power which is stored in exciter field. You have to remove leads but remember that in proper handling can broke your generator regulator. You should lead-out both lead in same time. Does not touch lead with your hand because it has electricity? Now you can lead it to EARTH to waste this remaining power in EARTH. Plug it again when no power remain and start your generator.
How To Repair Generators


----------

